# High Torque or is it just me?



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

I have owned two Infiniti vehicles, and FX35 and a GX35(?). Anyway, both of them seemed to require a light foot on the gas pedal as the acceleration from a stop was almost head jerking.

I have noticed the same with the Murano. Is this just the character of Nissan? I have just come off of driving Toyotas for the past 8 years being a Camry Hybrid and most recently a Prius so it could just be me. But, when trading in the GX @ Toyota the sales manager also mentioned the high torque of the car


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's probably due to "Throttle by wire". This system helps accomplish vehicle propulsion by means of an electronic throttle without any cables from the accelerator pedal to the throttle valve of the engine. The drawback is it makes the gas pedal very sensitive to the touch so you have to go easy when pushing down on the gas pedal.


----------

